
Nap desks - wyclif
http://hellogiggles.com/nap-desks/
======
dreamfactory2
What is with all the comments about 'potential for abuse'? Are so many people
in so many offices really like little children trying to get paid for as
little work as possible - or is this just some kind of twisted
disciplinarianism leaking out? From what I see of people regularly staying
late, and working through lunch with a sandwich in one hand and typing with
the other, on average the opposite problem holds...

~~~
tgb
I believe at least one of the two "abuse" comments is referring to the company
abusing it by using it as an excuse to demand more overtime, less time at
home, etc. That, I believe, is a legitimate fear.

------
ianamartin
I worked at a company that had a room with a couple of cots for people to grab
a quick power nap.

They took it away because certain people were having their significant others
over for lunch and using them for sex. :(

~~~
oaktowner
We have these[1] at work.

Close the hatch and you block out the light and I assume feel some sense of
privacy, but there's certainly no hiding a second person in there with you.

[1] [http://d3z1rkrtcvm2b.cloudfront.net/wp-
content/uploads/2013/...](http://d3z1rkrtcvm2b.cloudfront.net/wp-
content/uploads/2013/09/Google.jpg)

~~~
Leszek
I tried napping in one of these once: it was pretty uncomfortable, since
you're still sitting fairly upright (imagine an airplane seat tilted
backwards), and I find the pod to do little for me in terms of blocking the
surroundings, especially noise.

------
DrinkWater
How come there are no George Costanza references ?

~~~
rglover
Just came to post this
[https://youtu.be/W__qCFWi1KA?t=2m14s](https://youtu.be/W__qCFWi1KA?t=2m14s)

------
maresca
Although it'll never happen, I wish the US would adopt siestas.

~~~
jqm
I adopted siestas years ago. When I worked at companies I would often take a
nap at lunch in my car parked in a shady spot. Now I have my own office I
still take a 15 minute- half hour nap most days (but on my own time). I'm a
firm believer that to be at their best, people should eat and sleep when they
feel the need.

------
mrinterweb
Why is there a monitor on the bottom? Is the monitor used for watching
TV/Movies? I can understand the benefit of naps at work, but a TV? Come on. If
you must watch recreational videos, do so upstairs on your normal monitor.

Also overhang of the desk suggests that your feet would occupy that space when
sitting. Why is the monitor facing away and the chair on the wrong side? The
staging of this nap desk, makes me suspicious.

~~~
calbear81
Re: the overhang - that was so obvious and the fact that the writer didn't
know why you would need that suggests they have never sat at a work desk.

------
fataliss
Is the next thing the "studio desk" with small kitchen and bathroom attached?
Why commute after all? Live at the office.

~~~
vonmoltke
Fortunately, that violates most local zoning ordinances.

------
kin
This is pretty cool and all but a comfy office couch is pretty sufficient for
power naps during siesta hour.

------
ljk
The way the pillow sits on the slanted wall doesn't look comfortable, is it
ergonomical?

~~~
k__
It's so you can watch the screen better. When you sleep you can slide down.

------
theVirginian
I cant imagine how uncomfortable it would be to nap at someone's feet or have
someone else napping at my feet while I'm trying to work.

If it were a dog bed though that would be nice. I could work with a four-
legged companion at my feet.

------
cblock811
How large would your offices have to be to realistically accommodate a team of
people using these desks? They look neat to me but I can't imagine buying them
because of the spacial concerns alone.

------
amelius
But how to avoid coworkers from pulling pranks on you while you sleep?

~~~
anon8764
by working in an environment of adults :)

~~~
vog
In that case you won't need it at all, as in an "environment of adults" you
would have a responsible boss who is capable of proper project management, so
you won't have to work through the night just to meet deadlines.

~~~
hk__2
Naps are good even if you don’t work through the night.

~~~
senorprogrammer
The moment you have a baby, you immediately regret all the times past that you
could have napped and didn't.

------
snorkel
See the Seinfeld episode when George Costanza hires a contractor to furnish a
hidden napping space under his desk.

------
greggman
The potential for abuse seems high to me. I say that as someone what worked at
a company where people kept sleeping bags near the their desk so they could
stay all night to meet deadlines.

I've also worked at companies that had rooms full of cots for sleeping over
night when on a deadline even though apparently the laws in that country,
Japan, prohibit sleeping over night at the office. Japan is notorious for not
actually enforcing their labor laws.

~~~
shake_
I would run the other way if this was advertised as a plus at a company.

To me, "We have nap desks!" denotes a certain expectation of working
unsustainable amounts of hours.

~~~
zyxley
Yeah, basically the only way this wouldn't scare me off would be if it was
explicitly advertised as a siesta-style schedule - e.g. everybody works X
hours/day but with a break of an hour or two in the middle of the day to do
whatever... and even only then if I was actually convinced it wouldn't be used
to pressure for unpaid work.

------
hapless
I would be elated if I had a desk that was longer than I am tall.

That would nearly double the size!

~~~
zyxley
I have a desk like that (one out of a set rebuilt from giant wooden doors, of
all things), but I find I only use maybe 6/10ths of the space.

------
nicklo
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Nap](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Nap)

------
weatherlight
This would be awesome anywhere than the place I get paid to work. The abuse
potential is way too hi.

------
douche
Some kind of anti-ad-blocking script causing the images to disappear a second
after loading all the other Pintrest shit?

Sorry, don't care that much.

